# Heavy Gunfire in Maadi



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Heard last evening, around 8 or 9pm; Wondering what happened?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Heard last evening, around 8 or 9pm; Wondering what happened?


we heard gunfire in Rehab - turned out to be Fireworks :clap2:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aha, so maybe it was fireworks? We often hear sporadic fire, but las night it was pretty intense...so it might as well have been fireworks.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> aha, so maybe it was fireworks? We often hear sporadic fire, but las night it was pretty intense...so it might as well have been fireworks.


Libyans -and many Egyptians- celebrating


----------

